# Fasting



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not dieting but am gearing up for a fast at the end of the month. going to visit family next week and i need to wait till after that. 

So, there's really no forum for this. Is there anyone here that is thinking of fasting? I'd like to do this with some company. If this isn't the appropriate place, I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

How long are you planning to fast. My ex use to fast for religious reasons.

Just be careful, if you have diabetes I wouldn't recomend it. It would be better if you did it under a doctors supervision.

Good luck.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

How long are you planning to fast for? I have done 24 hour fasts without any problems, didn't miss food at all or felt hungry.

Right now my biggest thing is I need to quit caffeine again. I'm addicted and I admit it - it is my only vice.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I am thinking of doing a juice fast. I usually do this the first week of the year. This year things have been complicated and I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Mariposa (Dec 20, 2007)

I love fasting. I've done several weeks no problem.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I've done fasts before with no problem, but my friends and I usually do it together. We all worked together and one would bring the beet/carrot juice, one would bring the lemonade etc. It was easier. I was thinking of doing a 2-3 day cleansing fast, then another disease specific fast after that of I believe 3 days. I need about a week to get geared up after I get back in for getting supplies and looking everything back up. 

I too also need to give up caffeine period, not just for the fast. The fast will help me stop and hopefully I can keep it stopped after that. I was thinking of starting the last week in Jan.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I have never done a fast of any kind, but I am interested in hearing more. I've attempted to fast and had a horrific headache on day one, so I quit.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

well the mod hasn't kicked me out of here yet, so I guess this area of the forum is OK 

Hill, would you like me to post the ingredients and general outline of the first one I was going to do? the only problem I see is that before I used "fancy" ingredients to get me through that my friend always bought and I'm going to try to live without the nectar we added to the lemonade. maybe substitue with honey if that's OK. I have to ask her, she's a pro at it.


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

I used to fast one day a week in order to try to figure out the religious benefits of fasting. One time I did a 3 day fast. All I had was liquid. I think I allowed myself my morning cup of coffee and then it was just water. 

I never did figure out the religious thing concerning fasting, but I did notice I was much more conscious of what I ate the rest of the week after I had fasted. And I did lose a few pounds, though that was not what I had intended. 

It was so long ago, I can't remember how long I did this. At least a couple of months. 

You wouldn't want to do this if you have ANY health issues unless you clear it with your doctor first.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

well i'm doing this for health issues and have given up on Doctors. When I stopped going to Doctors and stopped their treatment (not that I would recommend that for anyone else) I became healthier by leaps and bounds and am now the healthiest I've ever been in my life. I've done it before many times and I always feel better. I think religious fasting is a good opportunity for spiritual growth. I remember reading something really profound once about it, but would have no idea where to go find that again 

anyway, there are a few people that might go along with me. Not sure yet how many, but I have one for sure. I have a lady that I've always trusted with my "complimentary care" questions as I think they are calling it now though it doesn't compliment any other care. She's outlined a good one for me that we've used before and I'm going to PM any that want to go along with me on this.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

If you are going to do a fast, it's best to do one with some history - and since they are ones that have been planned out by dietitricians and such it is always advised to NOT alter them in anyway. You might think exchanging honey for the nectur is okay but it might infact sabbotage the entire effort -- this also means you can't skip part of juices etc.

Good luck - keep us posted.

Marlene


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

when i talked to her the other day about honey she said no. She said to use maple syrup instead which is good because I have some! We're going right by the book on this one.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont understand about fasting. I have heard about it. But I dont get it.. My friend did fasting. OH WOW she lost a lot of weight. I wanna to try that but I have no idea what it is.. LOL..


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

deafgoatlady said:


> I dont understand about fasting. I have heard about it. But I dont get it.. My friend did fasting. OH WOW she lost a lot of weight. I wanna to try that but I have no idea what it is.. LOL..


Do you not understand the point of fasting or do you not understand the process of fasting? I've fasted several times before and never really lost weight, but that wasn't my intent.


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been planning a cleansing fast at the end of the month as well. I've fasted before for a day or two but this one should last (if I can make it) a week. A friend of mine just finished a 10 day fast and she says she feels wonderful.

Spartical- would you pm me the details of your fast? It might help me to do with another person. Thanks


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I have decided to start my juice fast a week from today. I am not sure how long I want it to last I am thinking of two weeks. I really want to break my soda habbit and I want to do this as a kick start to weight watchers. I have noticed before that when dieting if I get to a place where I stop lossing weight if I fast for a few days it gets me loosing again. I would really like to loose 50 70 lbs by July. I know that is pushing it but its my goal.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

fostermomma said:


> I have decided to start my juice fast a week from today. I am not sure how long I want it to last I am thinking of two weeks. I really want to break my soda habbit and I want to do this as a kick start to weight watchers. I have noticed before that when dieting if I get to a place where I stop lossing weight if I fast for a few days it gets me loosing again. I would really like to loose 50 70 lbs by July. I know that is pushing it but its my goal.


wow two weeks is awesome. good luck! have you done it before? Do you know how to go about it?


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

tickranch said:


> I've been planning a cleansing fast at the end of the month as well. I've fasted before for a day or two but this one should last (if I can make it) a week. A friend of mine just finished a 10 day fast and she says she feels wonderful.
> 
> Spartical- would you pm me the details of your fast? It might help me to do with another person. Thanks


My "fasting guru" is going to help me along by joining in too! We are planning on starting Feb 28th but there are no guarantees. I have to be able to make it to the store and with the weather here you never know. 

I'm going out of town in two days and won't be back till mid-next week. Then I'll start putting all the notes together that she sent me in a consolidated form with a grocery list and can PM that to you. I hope to be done with that by the 25th for shopping on the 26th. 

I would love it if we all did this together! Makes it easier. I'm doing 2 fasts but I'll only share the details of the 1st one. the 2nd one is serious and I'd hate to be responsible for anyone else's health like that. The first one is lemonade and maple syrup and/or other juices in a list she gave me. I really like adding cayenne to it as well. 

Thanks for joining me! I hope we can do this! the other lady doing this with me is online too.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

No I haven't done a two week fast before but I have done a 10 day fast. I have added between two and three days to each fast. I have found that I do much better if I do a fast when I know I have no distractions coming during that time such as birthdays or holidays. I also try to make it a religous fast to a degree because it helps me stay motivated.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Look What I am trying to say is what do u eat like how and how does it work about fasting.. That is what I am trying to say. I dont understand what is fasting


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

deafgoatlady said:


> Look What I am trying to say is what do u eat like how and how does it work about fasting.. That is what I am trying to say. I dont understand what is fasting


Fasting can mean a lot of different things. Depends on the type of fast. for some, there is no eating during daylight hours. For a juice fast you kind of give your digestive system a break for a while there is no food that you chew. This is also called a detox fast and promotes healing. There are entire books written on different types of fasts and I doubt I could do a qualified job of explaining it all. 

for the first fast I'm doing, I'll drink up to a gallon of lemonade with maple syrup and cayenne pepper a day. This particular combination helps with energy during the day and with cleansing. I can also have different types of juiced (liquid) veggies like kale, carrots, spinach etc . that is good for a liver cleanse. Some people use broth with no seasoning. Stay away from orange and tomato juice during this time. 

People usually do 3, 10, 14, 21 days. You have to give your self a certain amount of time after the fast to come off of it. I don't have my notes but I think for every day you are fully on a fast you have to give yourself 1/2 a day of coming off of it. usually eating raw fruits and veggies the first few days after. 

People have used fasting for thousands of years for healing, cleansing and/or coming closer to their God. It helps get stored toxins out of your body. some believe it strengthens tissues in your body. It can help clear your skin. It can help break bad habits. there are many benefits. If you are using the fast to break caffeine, it's good to taper off a week before the fast or you might have headaches. Dry brushing your skin and taking epsom salt baths are good during this time. 

It's good to do it during a time when you aren't going to have a lot of stress and where you can rest more than you normally would. for some of us, I know that's hard. 

It's good not to start a fast unless you've done research. 

does this help any?


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

deafgoatlady -- If you've ever had any bible study you probably remember the story about when Jesus when up into the mountain to pray - and fast for 40 days? If I remember correctly he had no food intake for 40 days.

The fast they are talking about #here are more like no solid foods and just liquids for however long you think it is wise to do so.

The ones that are popular now are the cleansing fast which are mean to detox your liver, and digestive track. There is one that is lemonade, maple syrup, and other fruit drinks that seems to be a hit.

Because I do not personally think going on a long fast is a healthy way to lose weight (which is likely to be regained as fast as you lost it) unless you go on a planned diet that would have gotten you the same results over a longer period of time - AND got you on your way to the necessary lifestyle/diet habits that are required to maintain weight loss...but if a long fast works for you, and you have your doctors okay I don't have a problem with you doing so.

I was thinking of doing a so called Mircle Detox Diet -- to shake up my metabolism because it seems to have slowed way down after losing 56# over a years time. It's only for three days, and only the first day is just liquids in the following recipe:

One days worth
Combine 8 oz. all-natural cranberry juice with 56 oz. water in a pot. Bring to a light boil. Place 1/2 tsp. cinnamon and 1/4 tsp. each ginger and nutmeg in a tea ball (or a piece of cloth gather up around the spices and tied with twine), and steep in the liquid for 15 minutes. Allow to cool, then stir in 3/4 cup fresh OJ, 1/4 cup lemon juice and SteviaPlus or other natural sweetener to taste.

The plan: Upon waking, stir 2 Tbs groundflaxseed into 1 cup Miracle Juice and drink. One hour later, drink 8 oz. water. Every hour for the next 12 hours, alternate drinking a glass of jice (no flax) with a glass of water. Betfore bed, mix another 2 Tbs. ground flax in the final cup of juice and enjoy.

If anyone is interested I'll share the menu for days 2 and 3.

Hope this helps you better undersand deafgoatlady 

Marlene


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Now I understand. That make more sense. I am just wondering about that. But I dont think i will be able do that anyways since I have thyroid problems and high blood pressure. I really need to lose weight bad. But it is hard to break my habit is drink soda. Becuz it is like wake me up.. I dont like coffee so I use the soda instead. It is bad. The dr said that if i lose weight my thyroid might go away and my blood pressure always did go away after i lose weight but dr dont know if my panic attack will go away if i lose weight. That is all I am wondering about fasting issues. I am just exploring.. That is all. Thank for ur explanation.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

deafgoatlady said:


> Now I understand. That make more sense. I am just wondering about that. But I dont think i will be able do that anyways since I have thyroid problems and high blood pressure. I really need to lose weight bad. But it is hard to break my habit is drink soda. Becuz it is like wake me up.. I dont like coffee so I use the soda instead. It is bad. The dr said that if i lose weight my thyroid might go away and my blood pressure always did go away after i lose weight but dr dont know if my panic attack will go away if i lose weight. That is all I am wondering about fasting issues. I am just exploring.. That is all. Thank for ur explanation.


Have you tried weening yourself off the soda a little at a time? Maybe 1/2 what you normally drink and then some tea with stevia in it? I know it's easier for me not to drink coffee if I drink decaf tea with stevia or honey. Also maybe you could try GTF Chromium and trace minerals for some of your health issues. Look them up on google and see what you think. :shrug: Sorry you are going through so much.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

deafgoatlady -- Since caffeine is the stimulant in the sodas - you could drink diet drinks with caffeine until you are ready to stop that. I know, diet drinks are not as healthy as water and natural juices ... but like my doctor told me -- if it's a choice between keeping drinking the regular ones or the diet ones - the diet ones are much healthier.

They are not sure about all the details about panic attacks, but since it's such a feeling of having no control (along with the unwarranted fears) -- I think since dieting is about taking control of your own health, life - when you begin to have success with that and the great feelings that come with it - it really is a confidence builder, it is likely to help with the panic attacks too. Check with your doctor to be sure. 

Good luck with getting started.

Marlene


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Marlene--i am doing the same thing this weekend. i have a nasty cold and was thinking i should wait but the juice sounds pretty healthy so i am going for it. i have everything here except the stevia--what is that (i know its a sweetner but what kind, i guess i'll google it) good luck and i hope you and me both see some results. i have a fatty liver and hopefully if it does what it claims to it will jumstart my liver into getting rid of some of the fat it has stored. if nothing else it is all stuff i like so no harm no foul.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I juice fasted once for 7 days. I set a date several months ahead of the starting day and kept thinking about it so when the day came I just did it and didn't even feel hungry. Before that I would have sworn that not eating for 8 hours would have me curled up in the corner clutching my gut.

At the end of 7 days I started eating slowly. I also cut out refined sugar for 8 months. I felt great and my thoughts seemed more clear.

Before the fast I had a cyst on my arm. It had been there for several years. By the end of the fast it was gone and has never come back. Also after the fast I realized that I didn't have to eat every time I felt hungry.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Well my fast starts in two days. I am excited and am going to the store for juice.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i started today--just a one day fast with two days of special meals. i'm not hungry but i'm bored so i keep thinking its time to eat---i know-that should tell me something.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

hello everyone! Still on vacation, at my mom's now. Going over to grandmother's in a little while, I made her a huge salad. I'm really looking forward to getting started on my fast!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i lost 5# in a day so i am assuming its water weight. but its ok i am ready to start ww again and follow it more closely--maybe it will help to have my stomach shrunk a little bit.


----------



## romancemelisa (Sep 15, 2004)

Marlene, I am interested in the recipes for days 2 and 3. Thank you.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

romancemelisa -- several other people have asked me for the menu for day 2 and 3 - since I've never used our new scanner -- I'll ask Husband if he'll scan in the article...hopefully I will not get into any trouble with the magazine 

That's great Mare -- I haven't actually done the "Mircle Fast" yet - supposedly for it to work you have to do the drink exactly - and the menu is foods you eat in combination ... some of which I don't have in the pantry yet ... this week my weight is up a pound ... which is more encouragement to do the detox thing 

Marlene


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hang in there marlene. i lost a little over 6#s total on the detox diet. and i am back on ww's today. it seems easier and i am not ready to eat every five seconds so hopefully this did jump start me back on my way. i dont know if it did what it was supposed to for my liver--but how would you tell?? oh well, it wasn't bad and i am happy with the results. ya gotta try it marlene and let me know if you feel any better.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's the Menus for Days 2 and 3 on the Miracle Detox Diet:


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I came back from my trip with the first cold I've had in years, maybe since 2001-2002 ish. It's not bad since I'm pretty healthy, but I do feel some what run down. the first night back I threw up most of the night, I thought that was just nerves of being around the family and the flying. Then the next day I could tell I had a cold. I've been doctoring myself and the fever is gone and the crazy sneezing. Still congested a bit, achy and little sore throat. Should be gone today I hope.

Anyway, last night I typed up both fasts in a way that I could understand it and wrote out a grocery list. I emailed them to my friend to look over to make sure I have it down correctly. When she emails me back, I'll PM any on here who want to do it with me. I'm still planning on starting Monday but when I mapped it out, I'll be on the last day of the big fast on primary voting day. Ugh!

I'll go get the supplies for it this weekend.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

tickranch said:


> I've been planning a cleansing fast at the end of the month as well. I've fasted before for a day or two but this one should last (if I can make it) a week. A friend of mine just finished a 10 day fast and she says she feels wonderful.
> 
> Spartical- would you pm me the details of your fast? It might help me to do with another person. Thanks


just PM'ed you the details on my fast. I'm going to scroll through the tread and see if anyone else wanted it and PM to them too. I'm going to start Monday. :hobbyhors

update: Ok, I PM'ed 3 of you that I thought might want it or are fasting too. Anyone still doing it? I've been so out of it the last few days. Please let me know how it's going!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

well today is the first day, wish me luck.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Good luck 

Did I miss where you explained why you are fasting? For some reason I'm under the impression that it's more about spirituality then weight loss?

Marlene


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

MarleneS said:


> Good luck
> 
> Did I miss where you explained why you are fasting? For some reason I'm under the impression that it's more about spirituality then weight loss?
> 
> Marlene


not about weight loss. Just for health reasons. I'm also taking this time to do more meditation, but it's not why i'm fasting. Just thought since i'm fasting anyway, I'll spend more time in prayer. I have liver and gall bladder issues and this always helps.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

good luck Sparticle


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Sparticle -- if you have your medical professional's okay -- I wish you luck also 

Marlene


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

just got this reminder from my fasting guru...

"I wanted to remind you before I forget that you will need to restore the flora in your stomach when you start eating food again. Any fasting for more than 4 days can destroy the natural flora. Acidophilis tablets or blue green algae â something like that. You might start thinking about that. Most experts donât recommend yogurt as it can have your body creating a lot of mucus to help break it down. So start looking around for what you can find there or what you want to take."


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

well i've been doing pretty well on this. I just started feeling a little hungry a few minutes ago. I've been having weird dreams and my friend doing this with me said the same thing. Old junk from my past sort of dreams. 

I tried mucking out the pig house and garage yesterday and that was too much. I should have waited. I coughed like crazy and got weak! I finished it up, but i should have waited. I brought wood in today and of course took care of the animals, but I think that'll be it for my physical activity today. Today is the last day of the first fast and the 2nd starts tomorrow. 

I have to go to the Dr. tomorrow because I hurt my finger about 4 weeks ago and can't make a fist which makes it REALLy hard to do a lot of things. I tried to pick up a bag of animal bedding today and dropped it and it made my finger hurt so bad. I'm going to see if I can wait in the car till it's my turn to see the Dr. I don't know if I want to be around a lot of sick people right now. Well 4 more days then a few more days of coming off the fast and that'll be it.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hope your fingers ok. take care and stop overdoing  seriously how can you work like that with out eating? let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

well the 4 day easy fast is done, that was a cake walk compared to today. I hope I make it, I'm so close. Today started the gall bladder fast. I'm just glad it's Friday and I don't have to work the next 2 days.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

almost done, last day. Passed about a dozen gall bladder stones this morning. I've had to sleep on the couch the last 3 nights. I'm feeling better, but ready for it to be over. Did a nice long mediation last night and I think that's helping. I'm going to be pretty upset though if I can't go vote tomorrow. I haven't been able to leave the house since this started because i have to stay close to the bathroom.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Sparticle -- you certainly are not sounding like a poster child for fasting today. 

Of course this is coming from someone who had gall bladder stones and didn't even know it -- and has had her gall bladder removed.

Hope you are able to get to go vote -- most of those voting places have bathrooms nearby 

Marlene


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

MarleneS said:


> Sparticle -- you certainly are not sounding like a poster child for fasting today.
> 
> Of course this is coming from someone who had gall bladder stones and didn't even know it -- and has had her gall bladder removed.
> 
> ...


i'm getting about a 3 second warning and have to run, so if I'm going through that in the morning, i won't go vote. The first fast was easy and nice. this last one, for the gall stones, has been beneficial but not all that pleasant.  I was very aware that I had gall stones and hurt in that area a lot. 

oh, i forgot to mention, for some reason this made my period start too, i'm weeks early. :Bawling:


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

what does the gall bladder fast consist of? it doesnt sound like much fun though--take care


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

i thought for sure i posted last night about how much better I felt and thanked everyone here for letting me share. i looked again and don't see that post, i wonder what happened. I do feel great now and it's over. 

the gall bladder fast involves apple juice to soften the stones, then on the 3rd night drinking olive oil and pure lemon juice and laying on your right side with your hip elevated to saturate the system and let those little stones slip out.. salt water flushes are involved also, they are all online. if anyone has gall stones i'd PM the info, don't really want to be responsible for posting that online. 

feeling so good today I just can't tell you. it's also going to be warm today. i took the day off to vote so i have the day off! i thought i had to drive "into town" to vote which is an hour round trip. then i found out i can vote in our town hall. until this, i didn't know we had a town hall. should be interesting to see it! anyway, it's close, so i'll have all day to feel good and have fun outside. the pig is getting out today for sure.


----------

